# "La vida sin arte sería un error"



## El_que_es

Buen día,
Necesito traducir una frase para una película al alemán; bueno, en realidad no pretendo traducirla, sino buscar su versión original.   

"La vida sin arte sería un error"

Fue escrita por Nietzsche, pero no sé en qué libro.  
Agradezco a quien conociere la versión original y me pudiere ayudar.


----------



## capials

He visto en Wikiquote Das Leben ohne Musik wäre ein Irrtum.
Possible también que la obra se llama "Götzen-Dämmerung ". Hablo de Nietzche.


----------



## Alemanita

El original en alemán significa traducido: La vida sin *música* sería un error. No sé si aún te servirá la cita, tratándose d emúsica y no arte en general...


----------



## capials

*"La vida sin arte sería un error" * *por favor, quisiera saber origen de esta** cita.
*


----------



## El_que_es

Había encontrado la frase en una página de citas, pero no especificaba su procedencia.
Ya que veo que la frase original tiene un sentido mucho más restringido, me gustaría pedir vuestra ayuda para buscar el original de esta cita, del mismo autor:

 “_Tenemos Arte para no morir_ de la _verdad_”

Si alguien pudiere encontar la versión original, se lo agradeceré enormemente.


----------



## capials

Pienso que esto exige un nuevo hilo !


----------

